# Bluddy OHMS tenants.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How come the Houses of Parliament suddenly need £5 billion of repairs??
I will tell you...... LACK OF MAINTENANCE thats why.

The people who use this valuable building are no more than tenants and as such just don't care about maintaining anything past their term.
The public purse is a bottomless bucket so why bother about stitches in time.??

Yours disgusted.
Ray.

p.s. and another thing. Why don't Public Works departments have fire insurance on the Royals palaces.??


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Do what Thatcher did to County Hall over the river shut it down and sell it to the Japs as an hotel. It’s a mock gothic monstrosity anyway apart from Westminster Hall, leave that with a nice lawn around it:laugh:

Dick


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I've just spilt half a glass of beer down my shirt - Dick has praised Lady T!!:laugh::laugh::grin2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What a waste of beer.>> I think Dick owes you one for that.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This is serious 'wedge' Cabby.
Y'all over there are gonna have to stump up the repair bills for all those Polish workers.
I'm not likely to get a raise of my pension anytime soon.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Ray is right serious cash needed. What apart from sentimentality is against flogging it (prime real estate right in the centre of the city with river frontage) worth a King's ransom.

Then build a purpose built replacement somewhere like Tyneside or Swansea. Parking will be easier too.

Dick


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I seem to remember the new Scottish Parliament building costing twice as many billions as first thought due to some weird oddball curves introduced. But then we all might have stumped up for that as well. Are the Scots and Welsh going to chip in for a new English Parliament building? How about an Industrial complex at Daventry.??

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Have you seen the price of development land in Daventry Ray? Got to be north of Watford Gap at least :smile2:

Dick


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Public Purse Dick. Bottomless bucket.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> How about an Industrial complex at Daventry.?? Ray.


What have you got against Daventry that makes you want to lower the tone of the neughbourhood there by introducing such a rowdy crowd?

Have you heard them discussing things there?

Probably the answer is "NO" and I doubt that anyone else has either due to the cacophony that their catcalls, jeers, hoots, and other inane puerile noises present.....

When some supposedly respectable members tried to introduce an accepted form of support known and approved throughout the world they were seriously told to mind their p's and q's as such a thing as applause was "ungentlemanly and not acceptable"......

No I don't think they would be welcome in Daventry, Stockport, Solihull, Swansea, Cardiff, Aberdeen or even Stanley - but there's a thought.....

Mind you the penguins would complain.....

and the sheep would feel VERY vulnerable......

Dave


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Who needs it or them, sure we've got Brussels making all the important decisions


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

People come from all over the world to admire our historic buildings,they should be preserved and maintained.I have personally worked on the rebuilding and preservation of some iconic buildings ,paid for by English heritage and national lottery money.I think if Richard Branson would have won the lotto contract all these buildings would have had money from it.Folk from abroad would think we were stupid to let our historic heritage die,the slump in the building trade after the crash would have been far worse if it were not for lottery money keeping these buildings alive.


----------

